# Ein fischiger Tag in Südafrika



## Elmar Elfers (28. Februar 2018)

Meine Frau Simone und ich lieben das Reisen. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle, ob wir eine Woche nach Dänemark fahren, zwei Wochen durch Südafrika tingeln, einen dreiwöchigen USA-Roadtrip genießen oder ein paar Tage in SPO verbringen. Nebenbei bemerkt: Wenn es nach mir ginge, könnte ich auch jedes Jahr nach Florida fliegen – mein absolutes Lieblingsziel. 
Im November 2016 ging es also wieder nach Südafrika. Von Kapstadt über diverse Zwischenziele bis nach Johannesburg. Bei unserer ersten Tour in dieses wunderbare Land merkte ich schnell, dass meine Fliegenrute unbedingt mal mit muss. Alleine die Bachforellenfischerei rund um Johannesburg scheint schon eine Reise wert zu sein. 


Die Entscheidung beim Packen macht meine Frau mir leicht. Denn sie schenkte mir einen Guiding-Tag im Augrabies Falls National Park. Und da sie ebenfalls gerne Fliegen serviert, würde sie dabei sein. Perfekt! Also gingen Polbrille und diverser Kleinkram mit gen Süden. 
Die problemlose Anreise, Mietwagenübernahme und Anfahrt überspringe ich mal und setze bei der Ankunft im Nationalpark an. Bereits an der Rezeption fanden wir erste Infos über die Angelmöglichkeiten. Anders als in den USA kostet ein ganzer Tag hier keine 600 bis 700 Dollar für zwei Personen, sondern schmale 65 Euro. Aber ebenfalls mit hervorragender und professioneller Betreuung. 

Yellow Fish und andere wie Barben oder Karpfen aussehende Fische stehen hier auf der Zielfischliste. Geangelt wird meist mit Nymphen an #5/6-Ruten. Gerät wird gestellt, eigenes darf aber gerne mitgebracht werden. Unsere beiden Guides holten uns pünktlich ab. Am Fluss lagen bereits unsere Gummiboote und ab los ging es. Kleine Stromschnellen, große Steine, tiefe Gumpen oder schmale Bereiche zwischen Felsen gehören zu den Hotspots. Und bereits am ersten war meine Rute krumm! Im Wechsel fingen Simone und ich diverse Fische. Nebenbei kamen immer wieder Welse an die Oberfläche. Gezieltes Fischen war aufgrund der Gerätezusammenstellung jedoch keine Option. Wer möchte, kann natürlich auch die Spinnrute schwingen oder es mit Naturködern versuchen. 

Unsere acht Stunden vergingen wie im Fluge. Die Kombination aus Paddeln und Fischen gefiel uns super! Die Guides trugen mit ihren lockeren Sprüchen zum Spaß bei und bewiesen eine erstklassigen Fischriecher. Nach vielen spannenden Geschichten zum Fluss und seinen geschuppten Bewohnern wurden wir zurück zur Unterkunft gefahren. Wenn bei so einer Reise nicht die Zeit so knapp wäre, könnte man auch die Mehrtagestrips mit Übernachtung direkt am Wasser ins Auge fassen. Tief in die südafrikanische Wildnis vordringen und schlafen unterm Sternenhimmel – ein bestimmt unvergessliches Erlebnis.

Südafrika ist ein tolles Reiseland mit extrem netten Menschen, einer unglaublich abwechslungsreichen Landschaft, vielen Angelmöglichkeiten und sehr günstig. Für uns war es jedenfalls nicht das letzte Mal mit der Rute im Gepäck.


----------



## magut (1. März 2018)

*AW: Ein fischiger Tag in Südafrika*

Danke für das teilen   Top !!
LG
Mario


----------



## zokker (1. März 2018)

*AW: Ein fischiger Tag in Südafrika*

Schöner Bericht, schöne Bilder.
Danke dafür.


----------



## west1 (1. März 2018)

*AW: Ein fischiger Tag in Südafrika*

Guter Bericht!#6
So Zeugs liest man hier viel zu wenig, Gerne mehr davon.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. März 2018)

*AW: Ein fischiger Tag in Südafrika*

Schöner Bericht, danke.


----------



## ralle (1. März 2018)

*AW: Ein fischiger Tag in Südafrika*

Macht Lust auf mehr !!


----------



## Elmar Elfers (1. März 2018)

*AW: Ein fischiger Tag in Südafrika*

Moin, moin! Danke für die positiven Rückmeldungen:m
Hier noch mal drei Bilder von unserem Trip. Wenn ich das so sehe, könnte ich schon wieder los... Der Schnee vor meinem Fenster verstärkt noch das Fernweh.


----------



## daci7 (1. März 2018)

*AW: Ein fischiger Tag in Südafrika*

Sehr schön! Danke für den Kurzbericht!


----------

